# How to delete user accounts using command prompt



## breadcrab (Nov 21, 2007)

Go to start bar < All programs < Accessories < Command prompt
1. Type in "net user"
2. To delete type \delete
3. The user account will be gone
.........................................................
I dont think this will work in vista.


----------

